
Flash Drive Lock - CapitalistCartr
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/10/flash_drive_loc.html
======
avuserow
Previously on his blog:
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/03/usb_combinati...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/03/usb_combination.html)

I thought it was interesting how the tone changed on Schneier's blog.

